# Sydney Property Values - Bulletproof Growth Suburbs



## RichKid (20 May 2006)

Interesting article from the Sydney Morning Herald. I've attached the ss that came with the article as well.



> West heads list of bulletproof suburbs
> 
> By Bellinda Kontominas
> SMH, May 20, 2006
> ...


----------

